# One semester of Spanish Spanish Love Song



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Now that I have taken one semester of Spanish; I have compiled all of my new found knowledge and wrote this song: 
[youtube:slx7ohy2]http://www.youtube.com/v/4HfRLf_iTxU[/youtube:slx7ohy2]

The first time I thought it was kind of lame, but watch it twice and you will be singing it all day laughing...

IF you liked it; here is his post song interview: 
[youtube:slx7ohy2]http://www.youtube.com/v/busyyxUX4PE&rel=1[/youtube:slx7ohy2]


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That really really sucked. The open shirt almost triggered my gag reflex.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

LOAH said:


> *That really really sucked*. The open shirt almost triggered my gag reflex.


Ha ha ......Thanks for expressing my views also.....I couldn't finish, I kept waiting for the punch line... _(O)_


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

LOL, that is what makes it so funny is that it is kind of done in the "Spanish style" of music, a little skin. I thought it was dumb the first time, but now just laugh the whole time.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

First off.... somebody should steal "Marty's" guitar. Second... that was hilarious. Thats about the extent of my Spanish after four years of high school and a semester of spanish in college. Truthfully, I can speak a little better than that, but his song was priceless. The only thing missing was a long accordion solo along with the la, la la la part.... it needed an "Ay yi yi" in there somewhere too but I think he's got a hit.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Me gusto mucho! Yo tambien y nada enchalata. Si jefe.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

The interview is even better. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

NHS said:


> Me gusto mucho! Yo tambien y nada enchalata. Si jefe.


What about Que pasa calabasa?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Sn. Pinedo didn't teach me that one.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

NHS said:


> Sn. Pinedo didn't teach me that one.


 That's true he was more of "callense este comportamiento es mierda de toro."j/k :lol:

PS-my quimp avatar could beat yours up.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

> PS-my quimp avatar could beat yours up.


Mine would pick yours off at 200 yards. :wink:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Now I finally watched the interview.

The only thing that could make either one of those videos gayer is if Marty and Mike started making out. _/O


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

NHS said:


> > PS-my quimp avatar could beat yours up.
> 
> 
> Mine would pick yours off at 200 yards. :wink:


Either way, the ladies like me better. :mrgreen:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> > > PS-my quimp avatar could beat yours up.
> ...


I do concur, your squirrel is hung like the neighbor's goat.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Here's nibble nuts fruity cousin.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Here's nibble nuts fruity cousin.


Yes, I remember him. Brings back some kinky memories. _(O)_


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Your blue tiger has porno books? Could he have made the interview even stupider?


----------

